# mp3 swf Konvertierung



## sypro (19. Aug 2009)

Hi Leute,


ich hatte vor aus den swf Dateien den Sound zu extrahieren und diesen in das mp3 Format zu bringen.

Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht und kann mir sagen wo ich mich zu diesem Thema einlesen kann, wo's informationen gibt, wie man sowas programmiert? 
Links / Keywords zum Googeln wärn auch super.

Danke


----------



## Evil-Devil (19. Aug 2009)

Die MP3 wird wenn du Glück hast schon im MP3 Format vorliegen. SWF ist nur ein Containerformat. Sofern das nicht automatisiert ablaufen soll kannst du mit diverser verfügbarer Software das SWF in seine Bestandteile zerlegen.


----------



## sypro (19. Aug 2009)

ich will ja ins mp3 format konvertieren... und ich möchte das gern selber programmieren, welche Libraries benötige ich hierzu, kennt jmd Literatur?


----------



## Evil-Devil (19. Aug 2009)

Wie ich schon sagte, im Idealfall liegt die Datei im MP3 Format vor.

Für die SWF Specs empfiehlt sich die adobe Seite: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf/pdf/swf_file_format_spec_v10.pdf


----------



## sypro (30. Aug 2009)

Also Danke schon mal für den Link,
hast du sowas schon mal gemacht, also z.b. eine Mp3 aus einer swf Datei geholt, falls schon eine darin vorlag?

wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich nicht wie ich anfangen soll, hast du mir vll. noch einen anderen Link, der sich allgemein mit der Thematik beschäftigt oder ein Tutorial mit Bezug auf JAva, oder KeyWords nach den ich Googeln könnte.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Evil-Devil (31. Aug 2009)

Selbst gemacht hab ich das bisher nicht. Hab lediglich Third Party Programme zum lesen/extrahieren von SWF Dateien verwendet.

Wie du anfangen kannst...hmm ...ja, also ich denke das einfachste und sinnvollste ist zunächst das auslesen der reinen SWF Struktur und ihrer Bestandteile. Danach sollte man an die Daten gehen können. In deinem Fall die MP3/Sound Datei(en). Und wenn die nicht im MP3 Format vorliegen, musst du die auch noch irgendwie konvertieren. Dabei sehe ich pers. den größten Aufwand.


----------

